#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Brennen der Eichel >

## R. Hofmann

Guten Tag, 
Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein sehr unangenehmes Problem. 
Meine Eichel ist am Harnausgang gerötet und leicht geschwollen. Die Eichelhaut und Vorhaut brennen beim Wasserlassen. Wenn ich die Vorhaut zurückziehe entsteht ein bestialisches Brennen, weshalb ich Sie nur noch zurückziehe um die Eichel zu waschen und nicht mehr masturbiere. 
Am Anfang apürte ich nur ein ziehen im Penis beim Wasserlassen. Dieses ziehen ist seit zwei Tagen verschwunden und wurde durch das genannte Brennen ersetzt.
Zuerst dachte ich mir nichts dabei weil ich das ziehen schon ein paar mal hatte, immer wenn ich es mit dem Masturbieren übertrieben hatte (4-6 mal am Tag, statt wie normalerweise nur einmal). Jedoch ist dies bisher immer am nächsten Tag schon wieder verschwunden.
Falls diese Information weiterhilft: ich habe eine leicht verengte Vorhaut. In schlaffem Zustand kann ich diese problemlos zurückziehen, aber in errigiertem Zustand bringe ich sie nur über die Eichel wenn diese Feucht ist. (Beim Sex bestehen deswegen keine Probleme, da funktioniert alles Reibungslos).
Desweiteren habe ich sowieso eine sehr Empfindliche Eichel, sodass ich beim Sex immer zuerst zwei bis drei mal kommen muss bevor es richtig losgehen kann und ich mehr als zehn Minuten durchhalte. 
Ich hoffe es kann mir wer eine Auskunft über das Problem geben und ob ich deshalb zum Arzt muss oder eher weniger. 
Ich danke im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe. 
MfG,
R. Hofmann 
Eidt: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass -
1. die Vorhaut um die Peisspitze herum mehrere feine Risse aufweist
2. der grösste Teil der Eichel merkwürdig Blass aussieht, natürlich bis auf den erröteten Teil um den Harnausgang herum.

----------


## urologiker

Sei gegrüßt, 
ich würde mich auf jeden Fall ärztlich vorstellen. Es scheint sich um eine Entzündung der Eichel/Vorhaut und/oder der Harnröhre zu handeln. 
Das kann man gut behandeln, bei entsprechender Diagnostik (Abstriche), sogar ggf. noch besser. 
Also: Eine Diagnose muß her und dazu muß ein Fachmann draufgucken  
Gruß, logiker

----------


## R. Hofmann

Ich hatte die Letzten Tage vor dem schlafengehn etwas Vita Merfen auf Eichel und Vorhaut gestrichen, und jetzt ist es eigentlich schon fast wieder gut  :Grin: 
Aber danke für die Antwort

----------

